# Floating Plants



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

What are good plants to have floating at the top of the tank? Goal: to obstruct light and improve water quality. My big p's would assassinate anything planted in the ground.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Good plants to use as floating and that are also best nitrate eaters are Limna Trisucla (duckweed) but it is a pain in the ass if you need to get rid of it and you can try also Ceratophillum demersum or Egeria Desna!
They all will work and eat nitrates like crazy!!!!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> Good plants to use as floating and that are also best nitrate eaters are Limna Trisucla (duckweed) but it is a pain in the ass if you need to get rid of it and you can try also Ceratophillum demersum or Egeria Desna!
> They all will work and eat nitrates like crazy!!!!
> [snapback]905932[/snapback]​


what about riccia? it is also a pain in the ass though. i just took mine out cuz it was always stuck to my filter and there is still some of that sh*t in there. ahh i cant get it all out.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I bought some Carolina Fanwort (Cabomba Caroliniana) and floated it in the tank. You guys think it will be ok?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

anybody know a good website to buy a variety of floating plants. www.aquaticplantdepot.com has some weak selection.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't know what this is called but I love it. It gives the tank a light greenish tint and looks pretty good. The roots are supposed to grow to about 4 - 6 inches long. I have not had any problems with it getting stuck in the filter but my filter returns the water under the water line instead of dropping onto the surface.

View attachment 50601


View attachment 50602


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

nomaddan said:


> I don't know what this is called but I love it. It gives the tank a light greenish tint and looks pretty good. The roots are supposed to grow to about 4 - 6 inches long.
> 
> View attachment 50601
> 
> ...


whoa i want those where did you get em and what the hell r they called? it dims the light and it wont make a huge mess of the tank perfect!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Yea what is that and where do we order it


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Is it perhaps "Floating Heart" Nymphiodes peltata?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

I wish I knew what it is called. i got it from my LFS. the guy who was thee didn't know much about it. The owner ordered it and didn't give him any info. I'm going to go back and get some more, hopefully i can get a name.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> Is it perhaps "Floating Heart" Nymphiodes peltata?
> [snapback]906395[/snapback]​


*If you don't have say anything regarding the post please don't post garbage......Husky Jim*


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Think this is it

Frogbit (Limnobium spongia)

never mind...the roots are different


----------

